# Ocean Vintage GMT - Limited Edition 199pcs



## watchlover7023 (Jan 21, 2015)

Came back from my 2 weeks New year holiday only to find out Gnomon has released a limited edition of arguably one of my favorite Ocean diver. 
199pcs in total and with acrylic crystal like the Ocean MAXI from last year! Something about the warmth the acrylic crystal creates that the modern sapphire can never replicate.

Ordered 3 pieces as usual.
Who else is onboard?

Some pictures to salivate over.

























Got a few PMs asking for the link.

Here you go folks(google is your best friend):
http://www.gnomonwatches.com/watches/steinhart-watches/ocean-vintage-gmt-limited-edition-199pcs


----------



## sirlordcomic (Sep 19, 2014)

Ordered mine

Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brizzybrad (Jul 16, 2011)

You cost me $620 this morning! Lol, looking forward to this one.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm in, just wish those who have received there's would post some pics!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech (May 14, 2013)

I have my number reserved form Anders at Gnomon. What an incredibly nice and accommodating guy. That will allow me to move some funds around before I actually order it later this week. Because I know this will be hard for all of you to believe, I have over extended myself slightly on watches this Christmas :roll:

I can't wait to get this one as well...

Bob.


----------



## sirlordcomic (Sep 19, 2014)

Eodtech said:


> I have my number reserved form Anders at Gnomon. What an incredibly nice and accommodating guy. That will allow me to move some funds around before I actually order it later this week. Because I know this will be hard for all of you to believe, I have over extended myself slightly on watches this Christmas :roll:
> 
> I can't wait to get this one as well...
> 
> Bob.


I forgot to make a note on the order to pick my number so I emailed agree the fact, will they respond?

Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

sirlordcomic said:


> I forgot to make a note on the order to pick my number so I emailed agree the fact, will they respond?
> 
> Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


Thats how you reserve a particular serial number , email them your order number and request a serial number or 2 preferences . I did that and Anders replied with the number they had reserved for me .


----------



## Habu968 (Jan 4, 2016)

Wow. Nice piece. Just bought the standard one a month ago or I would be all over this one! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sirlordcomic (Sep 19, 2014)

Dino7 said:


> Thats how you reserve a particular serial number , email them your order number and request a serial number or 2 preferences . I did that and Anders replied with the number they had reserved for me .


Thanks, I'll be posting my original for sale most likely.

Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Got my Limited Gunter signed one in and sized bracelet ...


----------



## sefrcoko (Dec 23, 2015)

What does everyone think about the patina-like color on the hands/hour markings, compared to the original Vintage GMT color? I love the acrylic crystal on this but personally the new color isn't catching my eye.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Dino7 said:


> Got my Limited Gunter signed one in and sized bracelet ...


Looks great, thanks for posting some pics!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

You're welcome, fits my 7 1/2 inch wrist perfectly , love the domed crystal as gives such a vintage look.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Dino7 said:


> You're welcome, fits my 7 1/2 inch wrist perfectly , love the domed crystal as gives such a vintage look.


I gotta ask what size wrist you have.....how many links did you have to remove?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

If I wasn't skint as usual I probaly wouldn't be able to get one - I heard that somebody orders them 3 at a time. :-d


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

I spent the last hour researching the original model to make sure I want to put it on my "someday" list and bumped into this thread! Lord give me the strength....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

5661nicholas said:


> I gotta ask what size wrist you have.....how many links did you have to remove?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


7 1/2 inch wrist , removed 2 from one side and 1 from the other !


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Dino7 said:


> 7 1/2 inch wrist , removed 2 from one side and 1 from the other !


Thanks, looks great on the wrist, glad I pulled the trigger.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brizzybrad (Jul 16, 2011)

I noticed the depth rating changed from 300m to 100m. Is this because of the crystal changing to helsalite?


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Brizzybrad said:


> I noticed the depth rating changed from 300m to 100m. Is this because of the crystal changing to helsalite?


99% sure

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinchycm (Oct 28, 2010)

sefrcoko said:


> What does everyone think about the patina-like color on the hands/hour markings, compared to the original Vintage GMT color? I love the acrylic crystal on this but personally the new color isn't catching my eye.


I'm on the opposite side of the spectrum here. I think most recreations of the aged look doesn't turn out right - whether it be a too deep black dial against bumble bee yellow plots (i.e. the original ovm), or a synthetic grey with (i.e. ovm v2, o1vr v2), or just wildly unrefined by slapping too many vintage things together + multiple brand logos (i.e squale militare, tropic gmt), something is usually off.

I think with the whole LE series (including this one), Steinhart did a nice job. To me, everything seems well thought out and designed, from the matte dial to the cream plots and hands; it looks less faux vintage and more real vintage (and I think that's what it's going for  ).


----------



## sefrcoko (Dec 23, 2015)

pinchycm said:


> I'm on the opposite side of the spectrum here. I think most recreations of the aged look doesn't turn out right - whether it be a too deep black dial against bumble bee yellow plots (i.e. the original ovm), or a synthetic grey with (i.e. ovm v2, o1vr v2), or just wildly unrefined by slapping too many vintage things together + multiple brand logos (i.e squale militare, tropic gmt), something is usually off.
> 
> I think with the whole LE series (including this one), Steinhart did a nice job. To me, everything seems well thought out and designed, from the matte dial to the cream plots and hands; it looks less faux vintage and more real vintage (and I think that's what it's going for  ).


I definitely agree that the LE series has been executed extremely well, and this new Vintage GMT is no exception. I think this version nails the vintage look more than the original, although I guess I'm just realizing that while I love my OVM Maxi LE I think I prefer the slightly more modern look of the original Vintage GMT over this new variant (mostly because of the new peachy color). Different models and different preferences of course, but either way two great options for customers.


----------



## Agent_719 (Sep 13, 2015)

Pre-ordered mine at the physical shop today. The salesperson service was excellent. Was told that the Ocean Vintage GMT LE will come in batches. My serial number is >150 and was told that the watch will only arrive between Feb to Mar.

Shall wait patiently for mine


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Still loving mine ...


----------



## jim teo (Mar 23, 2013)

Could someone please tell me what's the story with this limited edition?
Am I missing something?
Someone has already got his watch. Another one says between Feb to Mar. Gnomonwatches at their site claim that the watches will be ready for shipping on January 20. 
Where' the truth anyway?
Besides that I couldn't find the watch on Steinhart's official site. Who's running this LE series? 
Though I hate the non tappered bracelet, the straight lugs and these awful end links I have to admit that it's a fine looking piece.
Before placing the order I would like to know a few things first.
I'd really appreciate any help.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

There was a 50 piece Gunter Steinhart edition first that sold out and was shipped already (how some have received them already) , the regular 199 piece limited edition will start to ship late January .Both are sold through gnomon watches only .


----------



## KJH666 (Jan 8, 2017)

I have received my Gunter Steinhart GMT number 26 of 50.

After receiving the e-Mail from Gnomon I posted a heads up on TZUK and in all 5 members got one.


----------



## jim teo (Mar 23, 2013)

I see. Thanks a lot for the info.
So, the watches are actually 249. Am I right?
The only thing that makes me hesitate is the photo below.


----------



## sefrcoko (Dec 23, 2015)

jim teo said:


> I see. Thanks a lot for the info.
> So, the watches are actually 249. Am I right?
> The only thing that makes me hesitate is the photo below.


What, the straight lugs?


----------



## jim teo (Mar 23, 2013)

That's right. My wrist is 17,5cm (6,9") and I'm not sure if i can handle the straight lugs.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

jim teo said:


> That's right. My wrist is 17,5cm (6,9") and I'm not sure if i can handle the straight lugs.


Same size wrist, I have owned the O1VGMT twice and have the limited on order, it was fine on the wrist. Since this is subjective though, YMMV.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KJH666 (Jan 8, 2017)

I have 7" wrists and the watch is comfortable.


http://postimage.org/


http://postimage.org/


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

KJH666 said:


> I have 7" wrists and the watch is comfortable.
> 
> 
> http://postimage.org/
> ...


Man that looks good, I think this one is going to be a keeper!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sefrcoko (Dec 23, 2015)

jim teo said:


> That's right. My wrist is 17,5cm (6,9") and I'm not sure if i can handle the straight lugs.


Yeah those straight lugs can be an issue for some. I wish they curved 

If you haven't already done so, try measuring the width of the top of your wrist and compare it to the lug-to-lug measurement of the Steinhart too see if the lugs would overhang.


----------



## jim teo (Mar 23, 2013)

L2L distance is not a problem for me. Here's a photo of my Khaki X-wind which is 54mm L2L.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

jim teo said:


> L2L distance is not a problem for me. Here's a photo of my Khaki X-wind which is 54mm L2L.


I think you will be very pleased with it then, your wrist is pretty flat on top which will nicely accommodate the case in my opinion.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Montybaber (Nov 20, 2016)

I have 6.75" weists and find it a great fit


----------



## jim teo (Mar 23, 2013)

Montybaber said:


> I have 6.75" weists and find it a great fit


Nice pic.
Thank you guys. I think I'm gonna pull the trigger.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

So there are really 249 watches....50 Gunter signed and 199 unsigned?

I like the original with the sapphire crystal....sticking with it.


----------



## sefrcoko (Dec 23, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> So there are really 249 watches....50 Gunter signed and 199 unsigned?


Yes that's right.


----------



## sirlordcomic (Sep 19, 2014)

What's release schedule? I paid and reserved 77....

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## jim teo (Mar 23, 2013)

sirlordcomic said:


> What's release schedule? I paid and reserved 77....
> 
> Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


They will start shipping after the 20th of January.
At least that's what they told me when I placed my order.
I reserved #21 but something tells me to cancel the order and buy a squale instead.
I've seen almost every wristshot on the net and I realise that the watch looks/wears bigger than it really is.
Maybe the straight lugs, maybe the large dial.
I don't know but all this size issue makes me think of a squale 30 atmos or squale 20 atmos military.

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## KJH666 (Jan 8, 2017)

Someone has just listed a Gunter Steinhart on e-bay. Number 10 of 50 and BNIB.

BNIB: Steinhart Ocean Vintage GMT "Gunter Steinhart" Collectors Edition 10/50


----------



## KJH666 (Jan 8, 2017)

Someone has just listed a Gunter Steinhart on e-bay. Number 10 of 50 and BNIB.

BNIB: Steinhart Ocean Vintage GMT "Gunter Steinhart" Collectors Edition 10/50 | eBay


----------



## jim teo (Mar 23, 2013)

Very nice presentation box.
Shall we get the same one or it was only for the first 50 signed by Gunter himself?

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## KJH666 (Jan 8, 2017)

jim teo said:


> Very nice presentation box.
> Shall we get the same one or it was only for the first 50 signed by Gunter himself?
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


That box only comes with the Gunter Steinhart limited edition of 50. The 199 edition comes in a normal Steinhart box.


----------



## jim teo (Mar 23, 2013)

KJH666 said:


> That box only comes with the Gunter Steinhart limited edition of 50. The 199 edition comes in a normal Steinhart box.


I see.
It's shame though.
Since it's a limited edition I think it deserves a better box than the standard one.

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Limeybastard (Dec 22, 2016)

KJH666 said:


> I have 7" wrists and the watch is comfortable.


Thats what I call a proper LTD edition, signed by the man himself. Wish gnomo would have the same setup instead I think they merely put the verbiage on it only?


----------



## sirlordcomic (Sep 19, 2014)

Mine shipped #77

Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


----------



## jim teo (Mar 23, 2013)

sirlordcomic said:


> Mine shipped #77
> 
> Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


Already? That's good news. They said after 20th of January.
Mine is #21 but I haven't received any shipping details yet.

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Lucky #13 shipped and will arrive by Friday. Didn't see the value in paying the extra money to have a signature on the case back and the box with extra strap. Already have too many straps and the box just get's put aside and never looked at when I already have a watch box for my pieces.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

#12 is scheduled for delivery tomorrow, pretty excited to see it in the flesh.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Have always wanted an Ocean GMT. Glad that this LE came along










Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Dig it.....























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhodgins (Aug 4, 2006)

Looks great. The thing holding me back is the acrylic crystal. With the way I wear my watches I'd probably polish a hole in trying to keep the crystal free of scratches.


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Hell ya that looks awesome. Will have mine tomorrow. I'm considering taking a cape cod cloth and giving the bezel a polished look.


----------



## sefrcoko (Dec 23, 2015)

dhodgins said:


> Looks great. The thing holding me back is the acrylic crystal. With the way I wear my watches I'd probably polish a hole in trying to keep the crystal free of scratches.


Have you considered the original sapphire version available from Steinhart? Slightly different in some ways, but still similar overall.


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

#13

This is a stunner in the flesh. I am really really impressed with everything. From the aged lume (which looks outstanding) to the hesalite crystal which just makes this watch. I've had the original one but this takes the cake.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sirlordcomic (Sep 19, 2014)

Delivered last Thursday but DHL has not made contact with me and holding at local office which I cannot easily get to...typical for KSA.

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## pinchycm (Oct 28, 2010)

Looking fantastic all!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Oh man this is beautiful,I'm torn between it & the O1Bronze.Does the GMT hand sweep as you set it or does it "click"(quartz style)?


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Oh man this is beautiful,I'm torn between it & the O1Bronze.Does the GMT hand sweep as you set it or does it "click"(quartz style)?


Clicks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

5661nicholas said:


> Clicks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks much...


----------



## sirlordcomic (Sep 19, 2014)

#77 checking in. So correct if I am wrong, haven't bothered to check, this LE has a polished edge on the bezel. Does the orginal have that? Love this watch, that edge makes the bezel appear a little smaller and gives it a bit of 3D quality. Brilliant stuff.


----------



## jim teo (Mar 23, 2013)

Can't wait for tomorrow.
#21 is just a few hours away.


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## sefrcoko (Dec 23, 2015)

sirlordcomic said:


> #77 checking in. So correct if I am wrong, haven't bothered to check, this LE has a polished edge on the bezel. Does the orginal have that? Love this watch, that edge makes the bezel appear a little smaller and gives it a bit of 3D quality. Brilliant stuff.


Good catch! I don't have my original with me right now, but judging from one of my saved photos it looks like the original has that polished edge as well. Definitely a nice touch.


----------



## sirlordcomic (Sep 19, 2014)

Maybe it's the size of bezel, or larger GMT engravings? They seem to go right to the edge. 

Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


----------



## jim teo (Mar 23, 2013)

#21 is finally here and it's amazing....

















Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## jim teo (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## Johnnye (Jan 26, 2017)

First post from me... seems this is where all the Steinhart fans are at! (and I spot a few familiar faces/wrists on this thread from the UK!)

No 50 of the Collector's Edition checking in here from Northern Ireland. A truly wonderful piece this... I'm smitten! The vintage lume combined with the domed acrylic are the perfect combination.


----------



## sefrcoko (Dec 23, 2015)

Johnnye said:


> First post from me... seems this is where all the Steinhart fans are at! (and I spot a few familiar faces/wrists on this thread from the UK!)
> 
> No 50 of the Collector's Edition checking in here from Northern Ireland. A truly wonderful piece this... I'm smitten! The vintage lume combined with the domed acrylic are the perfect combination.


Welcome to the forum! Great choice of watch for your first post...looks fantastic . Congrats!


----------



## Johnnye (Jan 26, 2017)

sefrcoko said:


> Welcome to the forum! Great choice of watch for your first post...looks fantastic . Congrats!


Thanks for the warm welcome! It's my 2nd Steinhart and it's certainly rekindled my appreciation of the brand! I bought a Mk1 OVR within a week of getting the GMT. I didn't gel with my Ocean 1 Ceramic and flipped it on.. but the Mk1 OVR is staying with me!!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Welcome to WUS,beautiful watch!We also hang in F74(Dive Watch Sub Forum) so stop by & say HI!


Johnnye said:


> First post from me... seems this is where all the Steinhart fans are at! (and I spot a few familiar faces/wrists on this thread from the UK!)
> 
> No 50 of the Collector's Edition checking in here from Northern Ireland. A truly wonderful piece this... I'm smitten! The vintage lume combined with the domed acrylic are the perfect combination.


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Got mine.









Sent from my E6683 using Tapatalk


----------



## natosteve (Jan 12, 2017)

My 1st Steiny and pleasantly surprised. Couldn't help but compare it to the 216570 polar.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sirlordcomic (Sep 19, 2014)

Gonna need some polywatch after a weekend in the desert.


----------



## Spikedlee (Mar 12, 2011)

#82 (year of my birth) checking in! Mine arrived with the mis-aligned GMT hand issue. Versus dealing with shipping it back overseas for repair I just paid my local watch smith to re-set the hands and now it looks great! This watch is so much better with the vintage lume and dome plexi. To me, the standard version never looked right but they hit it on the head with this one.


----------



## mambo_k (May 20, 2008)

Anyone has any side-by-side comparison between this new version and the original version in the same pic?

I am still hesitating over this.


----------



## Spikedlee (Mar 12, 2011)

A little comparison of the Steinhart to the Squale. You will notice the Steinhart doesn't use movement holder screws, unlike the Squale which created a firmer placement in the case. Also, there is no logo on the rotor.









Although both are 42mm, the Squale wears a bit smaller and the dial even looks smaller due to the bezel. Both still awesome pieces!


----------



## sdre (Nov 8, 2016)

Anyone has an actual 1655 compared to the steinhart GMT?


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)

sdre said:


> Anyone has an actual 1655 compared to the steinhart GMT?


Ha ha. I doubt any forum member has done it. Reason being a 1655 owner will perhaps not be willing to purchase a homage of the coveted 1655. But it does not mean anybody else will not do it in the future.


----------



## sdre (Nov 8, 2016)

raja_3012 said:


> Ha ha. I doubt any forum member has done it. Reason being a 1655 owner will perhaps not be willing to purchase a homage of the coveted 1655. But it does not mean anybody else will not do it in the future.


Mmm

I tried it on today. Felt really nice and alignment was good. Another customer was in the shop with me and he purchased it as well. haha. its about 670 USD though.....


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)

just got mine...


----------



## Tom_ZG (Sep 16, 2015)

How is the lume on this LE? I dont have the best experience with old radium lume on OVMv1.

Btw how come numbers 101-199 are not yet for sale?

sent from Moto Z


----------



## mda13x (Apr 30, 2010)

Ordered, Long two days!  Post upon arrival.


----------



## ycjjyc (Apr 12, 2017)

Hi all, 

I am planning to buy a ocean vintage GMT. Having reading all the comments I am having my doubts, because I have a pretty "small" wrist (around 6.5 inch).
Will this be a good fit for me?

thanks in advance


----------



## 3005 (Apr 10, 2015)

ycjjyc said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am planning to buy a ocean vintage GMT. Having reading all the comments I am having my doubts, because I have a pretty "small" wrist (around 6.5 inch).
> Will this be a good fit for me?
> ...


Depends on the "flatness" of your wrist. My wrist is 6.75" but very flat and I love the size of the Vintage. However, I wouldn't want to go any larger.


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

ycjjyc said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am planning to buy a ocean vintage GMT. Having reading all the comments I am having my doubts, because I have a pretty "small" wrist (around 6.5 inch).
> Will this be a good fit for me?
> ...


Mine is about the same size... Here's a pic










Sent from my E6683 using Tapatalk


----------



## calebk (Feb 4, 2015)

Would also like to know how current owners feel about the 'Old Radium' lume. Is it as torch-like as Gnomon would have you believe?


----------



## EsMatt2012 (Jul 29, 2012)

Any one feel like selling, contact me at: matt Esparrago at google mail dot com


----------



## robw1975 (Apr 13, 2016)

ycjjyc said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am planning to buy a ocean vintage GMT. Having reading all the comments I am having my doubts, because I have a pretty "small" wrist (around 6.5 inch).
> Will this be a good fit for me?
> ...


Same size wrist as you









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------

